# Urlaub verschoben: wer zahlt was?



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2011)

Urlaubsplanung geplatzt: ein Top-Thema bei uns im Forum?

Also bei mir war es so: Urlaub war und ist bei uns was Heiliges. Und es ist bislang nur einmal vorgekommen, dass ich mal einen Urlaub für einen Tag unterbrechen musste. Zumindest erinnere ich mich nicht an mehr. Gut, ich hatte auch schonmal zusätzliche Rückflugtickets im Reisegepäck. Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ich Urlaub vorzeitig abbrechen müsste.

Aber nun sind wir in eine bizzarre Situation geraten, bei der ich spontan sagte: klar, für den Mehraufwand muss Chef gradestehen. Und Chef sagte: äähhhmmmm - wie? kann doch der Chef nichts dafür, wurde doch alles rechtzeitig, und so ...

Soviel vorab: Chef hat eingesehen, dass er nicht ganz unschuldig ist ...

Der Reihe nach: meine Frau geht seit Jahren zu Pfingsten auf ein Tanzseminar nach Thassos. Chef verreist etwa alle zwei Jahre zu Pfingsten in die USA. Und der Perfektionist ist normalerweise in der Firma, wenn Chef weg ist. Wenn Chef zu Pfingsten da, dann verreist der Perfektionist auch mal mit der Frau nach Thassos.

Im Herbst letzten Jahres signalisierte Chef mir: Chef verreist zu Pfingsten, also Perfektionist daheim. Also buchte meine Frau mitsamt Enkelkind eine Woche Tanzseminar auf Thassos. Meinen Jahresurlaub würden wir dann im September auf Thassos verbringen wollen - Buchung dann halt irgendwann später, wenn man dann einen Zeitplan hätte.

Am 10.1.2011 lag dann der Zeitplan auf meinem Schreibtisch: wegen dem drohenden Arbeitsanfall in der zweiten Jahreshälfte wird der Urlaub möglichst um Pfingsten herum befohlen. Also lautet der Beschluss: beten dass im Flieger noch ein weiterer Platz für den Hinflug für mich frei ist, die Stellung daheim in der Firma hält ausnahmsweise ein weiterer Mitarbeiter, der dann in der zweiten Jahreshälfte nicht so sehr in Anspruch genommen ist, tja, und den Rückflug, den verschieben wir mal, sodass der einen Woche Seminar zwei weitere Wochen Jahresurlaub folgen.

Für mich spontan ganz klar: Chef muss entweder die verfallenen oder ggf. stornierten Rückflüge bezahlen oder die zusätzlich neu zu buchenden Ersatzflüge für Frau und Enkelkind. Und Chef sagt erstmal: ist doch nicht mein Bier? Sag ich: doch, ist Dein Bier! erst gibst mir Urlaubssperre für Pfingsten, und dann willst du doch, dass ich genau da Urlaub nehme. Und Chef hat eingesehen, dass er da nicht ganz unschuldig ist ...

Aber wie ist es nun wirklich? Ganz hart könnte man argumentieren: der Perfektionist hätte im September ohnehin nochmal für einen gesamten Satz Flüge bezahlen wollen. Was will er also nun Geld vom Chef haben, wenn er es sonst im September selber ohnehin zusätzlich (und sogar möglicherweise mehr) ausgegeben hätte?

Das steht jedoch paradox im Widerspruch zu der Tatsache, dass der Perfektionist nun Flüge übrigbehält, die er nicht nutzen kann. Die er nie gebucht hätte, wäre rechtzeitig klar gewesen, dass der Jahresurlaub auf Pfingsten zu legen ist.

Um mal Zahlen mit ins Spiel zu bringen: die zusätzlichen Rückflüge für Frau und Enkelkind ausserhalb der Ferienzeit kosten 189EUR. Die ursprünglichen Rückflüge in den Ferien sind teurer und soweit ich weiss, nicht gegen Kostenerstattung stornierbar (werd mich aber noch erkundigen). Meinem Chef glaube ich zu Recht die 189EUR für die nun nach hinten verschobenen Rückflüge anhängen zu dürfen. Und das hat er jetzt mal vorläufig auch so gefressen.


----------



## tnt369 (19 Januar 2011)

also für tatsächliche (und damit belegbare) kosten wie z.b. stornokosten kannst du deinen chef in die pflicht nehmen, sofern er einen (schriftlich) genehmigten urlaub untersagt/verschiebt/verkürzt.

willst du den urlaub erst buchen, dann ist er nicht zu belangen für z.b.
saisonale zuschläge etc.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2011)

da ich den zusammenhang nicht ganz verstehe würde ich das wohl als frühbucherlehrgeld auf deine kosten verbuchen und damit basta... 

urlaubsplanung hat ja noch nichts mit urlaubsbestätigung zu tun - wenn du, auf grund einer planung (die ja schon per definition des plans nur eine in-etwa-abmachung oder eine vielleicht-regelung ist) irgendwelche pflüge für die feldarbeit in lampukistan reservierst ist das bitte schön auch deine kanne bier und muß dann bei nicht antreten der feldarbeit auch von dir beglichen werden. was geht es deinen chef an, ob deine frau gern zum kartoffeln lesen nach kleinsiehstenich bei babelsberg fährt und vorallem wann, solang er keine unterschrift für den konkreten urlaubstermin und -dauer geleistet hat...


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2011)

> solang er keine unterschrift für den konkreten urlaubstermin und -dauer geleistet hat...


eben das macht den genannten Fall interessant: er hat eine Unterschrift dafür geleistet, dass es zu Pfingsten für den Perfektionisten keinen Urlaub gibt. Und ein rundes viertel Jahr später fällt es ihm ein, dass es gut wäre, der Perfektionist wäre zu Pfingsten in Urlaub ...

übrigens: soll ich mal meinem Chef erzählen, dass seine (oder des Kunden) Pläne nur eine "so in etwa" Abmachung sind? Eine dieser "in etwa Abmachungen" darf ich morgen bei Ibis stornieren. Und bei einem anderen Hotel buchen. Weil wir (und unsere Kunden) ja flexibel sind. *grins*


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> übrigens: soll ich mal meinem Chef erzählen, dass seine (oder des Kunden) Pläne nur eine "so in etwa" Abmachung sind? Eine dieser "in etwa Abmachungen" darf ich morgen bei Ibis stornieren. Und bei einem anderen Hotel buchen. Weil wir (und unsere Kunden) ja flexibel sind. *grins*



ja, von mir aus! pläne und ideen setz ich gleich und beides handel ich ohne uschrift ... verträg sind anders.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

also ganz willkürlich kann der Betrieb eine eindeutig gemachte
Urlaubsplanung nicht ändern.

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass der Betrieb 
entstandene Kosten bezahlen muss, wenn der Urlaub nicht 
angetreten wird (verfallene Ticktes usw.). Das ist ein echter
Schaden.

Anders sieht es vermutlich aus, wenn Du auf einmal viel 
mehr bezahlen musst, weil die Billigtickets schon alle weg 
sind. 

Infos gibt es sicher bei AN- oder AG-Interessenvertretungen 
wie z. B. hier:

https://www.verdi-bub.de/p_tipps/archiv/urlaub/#c1774

Eindeutig ist es nicht, anscheindend kommt es immer sehr 
auf den Einzelfall an.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

Fragen wir mal anders : hast du dich schon um entsprechende Flüge gekümmert und wie hoch wäre dein Schaden ?


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Infos gibt es sicher bei AN- oder AG-Interessenvertretungen
> wie z. B. hier:
> 
> https://www.verdi-bub.de/p_tipps/archiv/urlaub/#c1774





> *Kann (oder muss) ein festgelegter Urlaub verschoben werden?*
> 
> Es kommt in der Praxis oft vor, dass der Arbeitgeber einen bereits genehmigten Urlaub widerrufen bzw. verlegen will, etwa wegen eines plötzlich erhöhten Arbeitsanfalls oder weil ein unerwarteter Personalausfall eingetreten ist.
> Der Arbeitnehmer braucht sich auf eine solche Urlaubsverschiebung, wenn der Urlaub bereits genehmigt ist oder er sich aus dem zwischen Arbeitgeber und Betriebsrat festgelegten Urlaubsplan ergibt, nicht einzulassen. Die einmal feststehende Urlaubsgewährung kann nicht einseitig widerrufen werden (vgl. BAG 29.1.60, AP Nr. 12 zu § 123 GewO). Die Treuepflicht des Arbeitnehmers kann jedoch zu einer Änderung bzw. Verschiebung des Urlaubs führen. Das setzt aber eine Notfallsituation voraus, also unvorhergesehene und unabwendbare Umstände, die die Anwesenheit der Arbeitnehmerin/des Arbeitnehmers zwingend erfordern.
> ...


Danke Gerhard,
das passt doch ganz gut. Arbeitgeber hat Urlaub von irgendwann, aber _nicht_ Pfingsten auf Pfingsten verschoben. Und unter Berücksichtigung der familiären Aspekte (ich brauch ja wohl während meines Urlaubs nicht auf meine Frau zu verzichten?) kann also meine Frau die bereits für sich in diesen Zeitraum gebuchten Flüge nun der Firma überreichen.


----------



## tnt369 (20 Januar 2011)

dein septemberurlaub ist gestrichen. die für diesen urlaub evtl. gebuchten flüge etc. entstandenen unkosten (stornierung) kannst du geltend machen.

was deine frau für pfingsten gebucht hat: diese nicht.

ich würde versuchen mich in gegenseitigem einvernehmen zu einigen.
eine kleine "aufwandsentschädigung" vom chef dürfte schon drin sein.
aber auf der rechtlichen schiene sehe ich schwarz für dich.


----------



## Sinix (20 Januar 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> dein septemberurlaub ist gestrichen. die für diesen urlaub evtl. gebuchten flüge etc. entstandenen unkosten (stornierung) kannst du geltend machen.
> 
> was deine frau für pfingsten gebucht hat: diese nicht.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso. 

Neben materiellen Schäden, sollte aber auch mal die nicht materielle Seite betrachtet werden. Da wären unter anderem die ganze Rennerei die Perfektionist privat hat, wegen Chef. Die Work-Life-Balance verschiebt sich extrem zu Work: nicht genug das Frau auf Perfektionist wegen Überstunden und evtl. Reisetätigkeit verzichten muss, nun auch noch Urlaub unsicher. Erstattet Chef keine Kosten sinkt die Arbeitsmoral von Perfektionist in Zeit mit erhöhtem Arbeitsaufwand wohl auch, oder?

MfG


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Neben materiellen Schäden, sollte aber auch mal die nicht materielle Seite betrachtet werden. Da wären unter anderem die ganze Rennerei die Perfektionist privat hat ...



Die "Rennerei" ist zwar ärgerlich, aber die gehört m. E
unter den allgemeinen Lebensrisiken.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Die Work-Life-Balance verschiebt sich ...


ja, das kriegen wir schon miteinander gebacken. Wegen Rennerei und so, da kommen wir uns dann auch noch entgegen. Wohlgemerkt: mein Chef ist in Ordnung, es ist die Firma, die nach Urlaubsverschiebung verlangt.

So, das mit den Kosten hat sich auch weitgehend relativiert. Laut AGB der Fluggesellschaft lässt sich der Rückflug für insgesamt 50EUR problemlos nach hinten schieben. Und ob ich dann über 50EUR mit meinem Chef überhaupt noch spreche? das hab ich doch schon beim nächsten Geschäftsessen wieder raus ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2011)

Typisch..... viel heisse Luft um fast nix *ROFL*


----------



## IBFS (20 Januar 2011)

Selbst die erst angesetzten 189EUR dürften für eine normale
Firma kein Problem sein, es sei denn man ist Straßenfriseur
in Kathmandu.
Ich habe da schon von ganz anderen Storierungsorgien gehört 
wo es um eine vierstellige Summe vor dem Komma ging.

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> viel heisse Luft um fast nix


da gehts ganz klar ums Prinzip! (aber ich beneide die Kaufleute nicht, die sich an einem Kassenüberbestand von nur einem Cent aufgeilen können)

Also, um es mal von der Mehraufwandsseite her abzuschließen: die Verschiebung eines Fluges bei Germanwings kostet 30EUR, wenn man das nicht per Online, sondern mit dem Callcenter macht, so zahlt man noch 99Cent pro Minute (das waren bestimmt auch nochmal 10 oder 15 Euro) und nochmal 8EUR zusätzlich pro Aktion. Und der Flugpreis war nun auch noch ein paar wenige Euro teurer. Alles in allem hat diese Urlaubsanpassung nun etwa 100EUR an zusätzlichen Kosten verursacht, wovon wohl 60EUR (2x Umbuchungsgebühr) direkt durch Firma veranlasst anzusehen sind.

So, dann rauch ich mal mit meinem Chef morgen ein gemütliches Friedenspfeifchen, sag ihm, dass alles garnicht so teuer war, wie zunächst befürchtet, frag ihn, ob er drauf besteht, dass wir die Buchhaltung mit den Peanuts stressen, oder ob er mir, wie in solchen Fällen üblich, einfach mal bei Gelegenheit seinerseits wieder einen Stein rüberwirft.

Ich find es dennoch interessant, wieviel Recht heutzutage eine Firma an den bei ihr abhängig Beschäftigten hat.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

100 taler? gott ... und in thailand is heut ein chinese umgefallen!


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Selbst die erst angesetzten 189EUR dürften für eine normale Firma kein Problem sein, ...


ne, es geht da ganz und gar nicht um die Summe, sondern, wie schon geschrieben, rein ums Prinzip. Auch 200EUR sind sowohl aus Sicht der Firma, wie auch aus meiner Sicht reine Peanuts. Gut, bei vierstellig, da würde ich nicht ganz so ruhig auf meiner Seite die Kosten schlucken wollen ...

Worum es wirlich geht, dass ist doch irgendeine Art von Kontinuität, Berechenbarkeit, ...
Und eben nicht, dass der Lieferant die Oase in der Servicewüste sein muss, der Kunde der absolute König ist und jeder Fingerschnipp den Lieferanten zum Tanzen veranlassen muss.
Wer sich derart selbst versklavt, hat doch jegliche Achtung vor sich selbst verloren ... (?)


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 100 taler? gott ... und in thailand is heut ein chinese umgefallen!


einen Sack Reis meintest Du ...


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> einen Sack Reis meintest Du ...



ach, meinte ich? sicher?


----------



## spspapst1 (21 Januar 2011)

*Urlaub der Frau*

Also was gehts den Chef an dass die Frau Urlaub alleine bucht? Und was gibts deswegen für Mehrkosten? Ein Glück dass meine Mitarbeiter nicht solche Pflegefälle sind.

Gruss


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Januar 2011)

Dann eben für den Papst auch nochmal:
"bei der Urlaubsplanung sind familiäre Belange zu berücksichtigen".
Wenn also meine Frau zu Pfingsten einen Urlaub alleine bucht, weil da der Chef in Urlaub ist und es schon langjährige Praxis ist, dass da der Perfektionist Urlaubssperre hat und sogar vor Buchung der Ehefrau der Pfingsturlaub von Chef mitgeteilt wurde ("also wie immer, da geht es nicht"), dann aber plötzlich der Chef sagt: "geh Du auch zu Pfingsten", dann zeig mir mal jetzt den pflegeleichten Mitarbeiter ...

Sollten in so einer Situation die Leute pflegeleicht sein, dann haben sie entweder an anderer Stelle große Freiheiten oder sind so passend zurecht gestutzt, dass da kein Muchs kommt.

Da aber ein Papst ja nur Stellvertreter auf Erden ist, könnte diesem ja entgangen sein, dass da Chef mit widersprüchlichen Anweisungen dazu beigetragen hat, dass da ursprüngliche Pläne, die bereits Geld gekostet hatten, umgeworfen werden mussten.

Oder war es so. dass ein Papst unfehlbar ist?


----------



## spspapst1 (22 Januar 2011)

*Urlaub*



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Also bei mir war es so: Urlaub war und ist bei uns was Heiliges.


 
Da bin ich genau der richtige Ansprechpartner ;-)

Also Fakt ist dass deine Frau ohne dich und mit Enkel Urlaub gemacht hätte. Und im September hättet ihr gemeinsam Urlaub gemacht. Wieso willst du da einen geänderten Rückflug für das Enkel? Vielleicht auch noch die Mehrkosten für Kost und Logie? Sorry, aber für manche sind Chefs eine Kuh die man melken kann. Deine Frau kann doch nach der Woche zurückfliegen und das Enkel abliefern und wieder zurück. Dann verfallen keine Flüge, alle sind glücklich.

Gruss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2011)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich genau der richtige Ansprechpartner ;-)
> 
> Also Fakt ist dass deine Frau ohne dich und mit Enkel Urlaub gemacht hätte. Und im September hättet ihr gemeinsam Urlaub gemacht. Wieso willst du da einen geänderten Rückflug für das Enkel? Vielleicht auch noch die Mehrkosten für Kost und Logie? Sorry, aber für manche sind Chefs eine Kuh die man melken kann. Deine Frau kann doch nach der Woche zurückfliegen und das Enkel abliefern und wieder zurück. Dann verfallen keine Flüge, alle sind glücklich.
> 
> Gruss


 
ich bin nur Angestellter und garnicht Anspruchvoll was Urlaub angeht, ich 
hab mal gerade auf meine Urlaubskarten geschaut.



> 62 Tage für 2006, durch übertrag aus vorjahr, 32 Tage ausgezahlt
> 60 Tage für 2007, durch übertrag aus vorjahr, 30 Tage ausgezahlt
> 60 Tage für 2008, durch übertrag aus vorjahr, 30 Tage ausgezahlt
> 59 Tage für 2009 durch übertrag vom vorjahr
> 74,5 Tage für 2010, durch übertrag vom vorjahr, 60 Tage ausgezahlt


 
die davor habe ich nicht mehr und von den Überstunden will ich garnicht
reden, ich glaube vielen die sich in der Automatisierungstechnik bewegen,
geht es ähnlich. Manchmal macht mann auch einfach Feierabend, trinkt
eine Tasse Kaffee und liest am Abend noch ein Technische Buch
oder schaut ins Forum, damit mann am nächsten Tag weiterkommt.

Jetzt mal angenohmen ich hätte Urlaub gebucht würde ich darauf be-
stehen das ich ihn bekomme....komme was da wolle!


----------



## Rudi (22 Januar 2011)

spspapst1 schrieb:


> Also was gehts den Chef an dass die Frau Urlaub alleine bucht? Und was gibts deswegen für Mehrkosten? Ein Glück dass meine Mitarbeiter nicht solche Pflegefälle sind.
> 
> Gruss



Was macht denn ein SPSPAPST so. Und wie groß ist Deine Firma?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich bin nur Angestellter und garnicht Anspruchvoll was Urlaub angeht, ich
> hab mal gerade auf meine Urlaubskarten geschaut.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich verleihe dir den Preis für den Mitarbeiter des Jahres der letzen Jahre (siehe deine Urlaubskarte)  und frage mich a) ob das dein ernst ist und b) ob du noch alle Tassen im Schrank hast wenn a=JA

Urlaub ist ein muss. Allerdings den Affen den der Perfekte da macht den würde ich mir als Chef ganz genau merken wenn es mal wieder um Gehaltserhöhung oder kurzfristige freie Tage geht.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich verleihe dir den Preis für den Mitarbeiter des Jahres der letzen Jahre (siehe deine Urlaubskarte) und frage mich a) ob das dein ernst ist und b) ob du noch alle Tassen im Schrank hast wenn a=JA
> 
> Urlaub ist ein muss. Allerdings den Affen den der Perfekte da macht den würde ich mir als Chef ganz genau merken wenn es mal wieder um Gehaltserhöhung oder kurzfristige freie Tage geht.....


 
leider a und b glaub ich langsam selber 

und jetzt rate mal wo ich gerade sitze...


----------



## Corosop15 (22 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> leider a und b glaub ich langsam selber
> 
> und jetzt rate mal wo ich gerade sitze...


 

Äh...? Miami Beach?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> leider a und b glaub ich langsam selber
> 
> und jetzt rate mal wo ich gerade sitze...


 

Also mein Lieber Helmut.... da muss ich dir sagen selber schuld. Wenn es im laufe von 12 Monaten nicht mal möglich ist ein paar Tage Urlaub zu nehmen dann läuft einiges falsch. Aber ich glaube du willst gar keinen Urlaub und nimmst lieber das Geld..... dabei bin ich doch der Lipper 

Und laut irgendwelches Gesetzen hast du sogar ein Recht auf Urlaub. Hab ich dir übrigens gesagt das ich ab nächsten Donnerstag Urlaub habe ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und nimmst lieber das Geld.....


 
mist, du hat die sache wieder genau erkannt




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und laut irgendwelches Gesetzen hast du sogar ein Recht auf Urlaub.


 
wie jetzt, da gibt es Gesetze, aber was ist wenn ich Aufmüpfig werde, 
dann verkauft mich am Ende mein Herr an einen Lipper. Neh der macht
zusätzlich an der Eisenkette noch eine Eisenkugel, das will ich nicht.




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hab ich dir übrigens gesagt das ich ab nächsten Donnerstag Urlaub habe ?


 
Blödmann, du bist doch dein eigener Chef, deine Arbeit besteht doch 
quasi aus Urlaub.....

ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> und jetzt rate mal wo ich gerade sitze...



Zuhause auf der Couch, turtelst mit deinem Schatz und nimmst jetzt ganz langsam die Finger vom iphone ...


----------



## ASEGS (22 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


  mal grds. rechtliches zum Thema:


  1. Es gibt leider keine gesetzliche Regelung darüber, wie es sich verhält, wenn ein vom Arbeitgeber einmal erteilter / genehmigter (schriftlicher) Urlaub widerrufen werden kann.  Es finden sich nirgendwo gesetzliche Regelungen; weder im BGB noch BUrlG. Geregelt ist nur, ob der Arbeitgeber den Urlaub erteilt oder wegen dringender betrieblicher Erfordernisse verwehrt. 
Grundsätzlich gilt folgendes: Der Arbeitgeber darf einen einmal gewährten Urlaub im Allgemeinen nicht widerrufen. Nur in ganz extremen Ausnahmefällen ist ein solcher Widerruf möglich. Solche Ausnahmefälle sind aber rein theoretisch, d.h. es gibt sie in der Praxis kaum, da meist eine einvernehmliche Einigung zwischen Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer erzielt wird.  
  Mithin wäre hier zu prüfen, ob hier ein solches dringende Erfordernis, welches das Unternehmen gefährden würde vorliegt, so dass es gerechtfertigt wäre, den Urlaub widerrufen zu dürfen. Dies ist meist bei Unternehmen zu bejahen, mit wenig Personal und bei solchen Mitarbeitern, die eine wichtige betriebliche und qualifizierte Aufgabe und Stellung im Unternehmen haben. Gerade bei Mitarbeitern, die bei Fehlen des Chefs, bzw. seiner Abwesenheit, ihn „ersetzen“. Zum Beispiel kann dies sicherlich bei einem Azubi nicht angenommen werden.
  Es ist jedoch folgendes zu beachten: Auch ein rechtswidriger Widerruf von bereits gewährtem Urlaub durch den Arbeitgeber führt dazu, dass man den Urlaub zunächst einmal nicht antreten darf. In einem solchen Fall müssten man sich leider an das Arbeitsgerichts wenden und diesen in Anspruch nehmen. Wer "auf eigene Faust" Urlaub macht, nimmt eine Selbstbeurlaubung vor, die schwerwiegende rechtliche Konsequenzen hat. 

2. Wenn zum Beispiel ein Arbeitgeber sagt: „_… wenn Ihnen das nicht passt, dann können Sie gehen… _(oder ähnlich). „ Diese Art des Arbeitgebers ist indiskutabel. Er verstößt damit gegen elementare Grundsätze des Arbeitsverhältnisses. Eine Erpressung ist es allerdings nicht. Das wäre es nur, wenn der Arbeitgeber das Recht hätte, den Urlaub zu widerrufen oder für den Fall, dass der Mitarbeiter nicht kooperiert Sanktionen androht, die er auch wirklich berechtigt wäre vorzunehmen. Der Arbeitgeber kann dann den Urlaub nicht widerrufen, wenn das  dringende betriebliche Erfordernis fehlt und tatsächlich gegenüber dem Mitarbeiter kann er nur dann was gegen tun, wenn der Mitarbeiter den Urlaub dennoch antritt. 
  Existiert ein Betriebsrat, so kann der Mitarbeiter, vor dem Gang zum Arbeitsgericht, sich an diesen wenden. Denn auch der Arbeitgeber hat die Pflicht, alles zu unterlassen, was das Arbeitsverhältnis belasten kann. 

3. Widerruft der Arbeitgeber bereits erteilten Urlaub, so kann vom Arbeitgeber Ersatz der hierdurch entstehenden Kosten sowie Nachgewährung des nicht in Anspruch genommenen Urlaubs zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt verlangt werden. Ob die Differenz zu einem teureren Urlaub während der Saisonzeit darunter fällt, müsste im Einzelfall von einem Arbeitsgericht geklärt werden. Für den Fall, dass der Arbeitgeber sich weigert, die entstehenden Kosten zu tragen, bleibt nur der Gang vor ein Arbeitsgericht.


Gruss und schönen Abend


_ASE GS_


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Januar 2011)

@Helmut:

Ich will Dich jetzt nicht dumm anmachen, oder so!!! Aber das, was Du da mit Deinen Urlaubstagen machst, ist eine Frechheit!

Vor ca. 10 Jahren, kamen die Herren des Arbeitgeberverbandes der Bauindustrie auf die tolle Idee:

Wir können ja mal versuchen die Urlaubsansprüche von 30 auf 25 Tage jährlich zu kürzen, weil bei einem großen Teil der Arbeiter am Ende des Jahres noch viel Resturlaub auf der Karte stand. Ob der Urlaub nun aus betrieblichen, oder anderen, Gründen nicht genommen wurde spielte keine Rolle!

Zum Glück hat die Gewerkschaft gekämpft und es nicht zugelassen. Aber da sieht man mal, auf was für Schnapsideen die hohen Herren kommen, wenn Leute wie Du ihre Tage nicht nehmen... Wenn die nächste Krise kommt könnte das so ein toller Vorschlag sein. Irgendeiner wird immer zum Erpresser!

Wie schon gesagt: Bitte nicht böse sein, aber für so etwas habe ich wenig Verständnis!


Schöne Grüße,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2011)

@Dia,
ich bin dir nicht böse, aber was soll ich tun ich bin jung und brauch das Geld. 
Ich wurde auch nicht gezwungen die Arbeit zum machen, mir hat es einfach 
nichts ausgemacht. Geh mal davon aus das niemand bei uns in der Firma 
genötigt wird auf seinen Urlaub zu verzichten. Auch wenn da einige von den 
400 Mitarbeitern noch am Jahresende Urlaub haben, würde unsere GL nie
Auf die Idee kommen zu  den Urlaubsanspruch von 30 Tagen herab zu setzen. 
Ich finde es auch garnicht so schlimm, etwas anderes und viel schlimmeres ist
die schlecht bezahlte Leiharbeit, die es einen Menschen nicht mal ermöglichen,
einen Kredit zu beantragen, geschweige den ein vernünftiges leben zu führen. 
Im übrigen habe ich ganz gerne mal frei. 

Gruss hlmut


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Januar 2011)

Da muss ich Dir Recht geben:

Die Sklaventreiber...äh... Leih-/ und Zeitarbeiter haben schon eine Menge kaputt gemacht. Und es wird bestimmt noch schlimmer... Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr froh, dass ich im Sondermaschinenbau tätig bin. Das, was wir hier machen, kann zum Glück nicht jeder. 

Als ich mich damals aus Verzweiflung bei so einem Verein beworben habe, lag da das Grundgehalt bei 8,50-10€/Std. 
Ich habe gefragt, ob die mich verarschen wollen. Plötzlich war die Olle am anderen Ende der Leitung beleidigt. Blöde Kuh!!!

Man soll möglichst viel können, aber nichts dafür bekommen. Eine Scheißwelt ist das!!!

Kann es sein, dass ich jetzt voll am Grundthema vorbei bin. Oder war das schon vorbei???


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Januar 2011)

Was war nocheinmal das grundthema


----------



## Approx (22 Januar 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Die Sklaventreiber...äh... Leih-/ und Zeitarbeiter haben schon eine Menge kaputt gemacht.
> dia


An den Leih*arbeitern *liegts bestimmt nicht! eher an denen, die auf Leiharbeit setzen und die armen Teufel verarschen. Bei uns waren Leiharbeiter beschäftigt, denen hat man 3 Jahre und länger (!) nen Festvertrag versprochen. Viele wurden dann im letzten Dezember rausgekegelt, damit Geschäftsführung, Controlling & Co die "richtigen" Zahlen vorlegen konnten. Nun im Januar durften einige wieder anfangen... Soviel zum Thema Scheißwelt! Immerhin bekommen die Leiharbeiter bei uns genausoviel wie die Alteingesessenen.
Gruß Approx


----------



## Approx (22 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Was war nocheinmal das grundthema


Wer zahlt was?


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Januar 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> An den Leih*arbeitern *liegts bestimmt nicht! eher an denen, die auf Leiharbeit setzen und die armen Teufel verarschen. Bei uns waren Leiharbeiter beschäftigt, denen hat man 3 Jahre und länger (!) nen Festvertrag versprochen. Viele wurden dann im letzten Dezember rausgekegelt, damit Geschäftsführung, Controlling & Co die "richtigen" Zahlen vorlegen konnten. Nun im Januar durften einige wieder anfangen... Soviel zum Thema Scheißwelt! Immerhin bekommen die Leiharbeiter bei uns genausoviel wie die Alteingesessenen.
> Gruß Approx




Ich meinte auch die Vermittler!!! Wenn man keine Wahl hat, muss man ja in den sauren Apfel beißen und da hingehen. Besser als für 1€/stunde im Stadtpark Papier aufsammeln.


----------



## RMA (23 Januar 2011)

*Thema Leiharbeiter*

Es tut mir leid, dass ich auch ein bischen OT weiter machen muss, aber ich kann das undifferenzierter Gelaber über Leiharbeiterfirmen nicht unkommentiert vorbei gehen lassen. Es gibt auch Ausnahmen! Ich war bis März 2010 mehr als sechs Jahre lang bei einer Leiharbeiterfirma tätig bevor sie mich (wegen der wirtschaftliche Krise, verständlicherweise) in die Rente entlassen haben. Einen besseren Arbeitgeber habe ich nicht gehabt und in den letzten anderthalb Jahren, dank Tarifvertrag, habe ich knapp 60 k€ verdient, ist zwar weniger als ich vorher verdient habe, ist aber kein Hungerlohn!

Seit dann habe ich für die Firma nun vier Projekte als freiberuflicher Mitarbeiter gemacht (unter anderen Kunden) und das Leben geht weiter so zu sagen!

Ich gebe zu die Firma ist möglicherweise eine Ausnahme und beschäftigt ausnahmsweise nur Ingenieure, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sie die einzige Ausnahme ist. Ich habe mich sehr wohl da gefühlt und habe mich bewusst von keinem Kunden abwerben lassen. Der Name der Firma will ich nicht unbedingt hier öffentlich machen, aber wenn jemand Interesse hat dann ruhig eine PN schicken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Januar 2011)

Ich würde das mit den Sklaven Verleihern, nicht als Gelaber
abtun nur weil du mal *einmal* Glück hattest, 
es weißt doch wohl jeder wie es da in der Branche
aussieht. Oder bist du am ende sogar ein verleieher 
Endschuldige ich meine Sklavenhàndler.


----------



## Lebenslang (23 Januar 2011)

Also ich habe z.Zt. einen jungen Mann von einer Zeitarbeitsfirma der mir die Schaltschränke baut und die Installationen an den Maschinen vornimmt.
Der Mann ist richtig gut und sehr zufrieden mit seinem Arbeitgeber.
Ein Angebot auf einen Jahresvertrag lehnte er ab mit der Begründung er lerne mehr wenn er auch mal was anderes sieht. 
Also sind nicht alle unglücklich den Zeitarbeitsfirmen.

Gruß
LeLa

( nach durchgezogener Nacht in der mal wieder ein S7 Programm fertig geworden ist )


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2011)

ASEGS schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt leider keine gesetzliche Regelung darüber, wie es sich verhält, wenn ein vom Arbeitgeber einmal erteilter / genehmigter (schriftlicher) Urlaub widerrufen werden kann.  ...



Danke für Deine Ausführungen. Schön wäre es aber gewesen, wenn
Du auch Deine Quelle genannt hättest:

http://www.hensche.de/Rechtsanwalt_Arbeitsrecht_Handbuch_Urlaub.html

Falls sich jemand umfassend informieren will, dort steht noch einiges 
zum Thema. Zum Beispiel der wichtige Hinweis, dass man im Zweifelsfall
beim Arbeitsgericht ein *Eilverfahren* anstrengen kann, dass ggf. noch am 
Antragstag entschieden wird.


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Falls sich jemand umfassend informieren will, dort steht noch einiges zum Thema. Zum Beispiel der wichtige Hinweis, dass man im Zweifelsfall beim Arbeitsgericht ein Eilverfahren anstrengen kann, dass ggf. noch am Antragstag entschieden wird.



Diese Möglichkeit gibt es natürlich, aber wenn es soweit kommt, stimmt leider etwas im Verhältnis zwischen Arbeitnehmer und Cheffe nicht. 
Wenn ich meinen Urlaubsantrag eingereicht habe, habe ich Cheffe eigentlich gesagt, wie verbindlich das für mich ist. Konnte also heissen, ich hab den Urlaub eingereicht, aber nichts verbindliches gebucht. Dann war das Ok, wenn Cheffe ein Problem hatte und ich war froh, den verda... Rasenmäher wieder in die Ecke schieben zu können (Meine mir Angetraute war da allerdings meist anderer Meinung). 
Und wenn ich verbindliche Buchungen für meinen Urlaub gemacht habe, dann habe ich das dem Cheffe auch klar angesagt. Und der hat mich dann auch in Ruhe gelassen. 
Das sowas nicht immer und in allen Arbeitsverhältnissen funktionieren kann, ist natürlich klar. Kommt immer darauf an, wieviel Rückgrat der Cheffe hat 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## ASEGS (24 Januar 2011)

@Gerhard:

Ohh da hat wohl jemand noch das gleiche Jura-Buch (Kommentar zum Arbeitsrecht) wie ich. 

Ich habe es nicht aus dem Internet. Wusste nicht, dass es so ähnlich auch dort steht. Wollte nun nicht das Buch zitieren. Denke solch eine Literatur führen die wenigsten hier.  Außerdem denke ich als Juristin schon paar Sätze mehr dazu geschrieben zu haben, so dass eine Quelltextangabe falsch wäre.

Dennoch danke für den Hinweis, dass Ähnliches im Internet zu finden ist. Hätte mir die Mühe sparen können.



Gruß

ASE GS


----------



## ASEGS (24 Januar 2011)

Bezüglich Eilantrag:

Im Arbeitsprozessrecht verhält es sich so, dass zunächst, trotz Eilantrag  es zuerst zum Schiedsgericht kommt, oder ein Gütetermin vom Gericht anberaumt wird. Damit noch eine Einigung zwischen den Parteien erzielt werden kann. Wenn das nicht hilft, dann kommt es erst zur Klage.
Das mit dem Gütetermin kommt von Gesetz wegen immer vor der eigentlichen Klage. Es kommt nie zu einem Prozess, ohne das vorher ein Gütetermin durch das Gericht anberaumt worden ist. 

Und bei einem Streitwert bezüglich dem Ersatzanspruch von paar huntert Euro oder höchstens 1000 - 2000 Euro wird zumeist schon im Gütetermin eine Einigung erzielt werden. Da der Richter auch darauf drängen wird. Er kann neben dem ersten Gütetermin einen zweiten festlegen und damit nicht zulassen das es zu einem Arbeitsrechtsprozess kommt. 

Arbeitsrechtliche Klagen dauern eh nicht lange an. Meistens nicht mehr als 2-6 Wochen. Zumindest bei geringerem Streitwert. Kommt es jedoch zum Prozess bei einem hohen Streitwert, wie zum Beispiel einer Abfindungszahlung, dann kann ein solcher Prozess schon auch mal länger als 6 Monaten daueren bis ein Urteil ergeht.  Aber bestimmt nicht bei der Frage, ob der AG die Mehrkosten die durch das Verschieben des Urlaubs entstanden sind zu bezahlen hat.

Ganz davon abgesehen, stellt sich eh die Frage ob die prozessrechtlichen Voraussetzungen für einen Eilantrag in einem solchen "Lapalien"-Fall, ob Mehrkosten wegen verschobenem Urlaub vom AG zu zahlen sind, überhaupt gegeben sind, damit ein Eilantrag eingetreicht werden kann. Das Vorliegen der prozessrechtlichen Voraussetzungen eines Eilantrags kann eher für den Fall einer fristlosen Kündigung angenommen werden.


----------



## ASEGS (24 Januar 2011)

@ QM
Ich stimme Dir voll zu, dass sicherlich dann etwas zwichen AN und AG nicht stimmt. Schlimm, wenn man sich persönlich ohne Anwälte und Gütetermine und Gericht nicht einigen kann.

Wohl verhält es sich so, dass nicht entschiedend ist, was DU ihm, sprich Deinem Arbeitgeber bezüglich Deinem Urlaub mitgeteilt oder gesagt hast. Bitte alles auch schön schriftlich mit entsprechendem Briefchen oder Formblatt den Urlaubsantrag einreichen. 

ER, dass heißt der Arbeitgeber, was er sagt ist entscheident. D.h., ob er meint Deinem Antrag (schriftlich) zu zustimmen. Buchst Du Deine Reise ohne eine vorherige Einwilligung des AG, dann kann es sein, dass er sagt, dass Du in dem Zeitraum zu arbeiten hast. Auf den eventuellen Stornokosten bleist Du sitzen. Diese können auch nicht vom AG ersetzt verlangt werden. 

Hat er jedoch einmal zugestimmt, wie es auch in dem Link von Gerhard zu lesen ist, dann hat er sich auch daran zu halten, wenn.... wie ich zuvor schon schrieb, die Existenz z.B. des Unternehmens gefährdet ist oder sonstigen gravierenden betrieblichen Belangen der Vorzug zu geben ist.


----------

